# Daisy in Cornwall



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have just come back from our favourite place in Cornwall. Daisy had a great time especially on Whitsand beach where she could run and run and play with the other dogs! Here are a few of Daisy's holiday snaps!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely holiday snaps ... I bet Daisy enjoyed it more than any of you


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, she looks so happy! I LOVE that last pic


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Another lovely holiday, great photos... if only she could have reached those ducks, can I see them out of this window?? x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lovely pics!
I'm off to stay in Looe at the beginning of next month with my other half and my Cockapoo Dexter. Can you recommend any beaches that dogs are allowed after 1st May? I think that's the cut off point for dogs on beaches but there must be some that allow doggies after that?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Gemma. 

Whitsand is great but I am not sure of others along the coast. I did find thbis site for your to have a look at though which tells you which ones are dog friendly. 

http://www.thecornishcoast.co.uk/DOGM.htm


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Fab photos of Daisy, love the one where her tongue is out and the last two where she's looking out the window longingly at the sea and where she's standing up on her back legs - she looks like a little person.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Hi Gemma.
> 
> Whitsand is great but I am not sure of others along the coast. I did find thbis site for your to have a look at though which tells you which ones are dog friendly.
> 
> http://www.thecornishcoast.co.uk/DOGM.htm


Thanks Sarah


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute! Daisy is beautiful


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You can google what beaches that dogs are allowed on in certain areas. We're off to Cornwall this summer and were surprised by the amount of beaches that do allow dogs all year.

Sarah - how did you find Daisy's coat with all the sea and sand?! Was it just a case of daily washing and conditioning. I'm loathe to cut Biscuit's coat for our holiday and would like to keep it longer if poss. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You can google what beaches that dogs are allowed on in certain areas. We're off to Cornwall this summer and were surprised by the amount of beaches that do allow dogs all year.

Sarah - how did you find Daisy's coat with all the sea and sand?! Was it just a case of daily washing and conditioning. I'm loathe to cut Biscuit's coat for our holiday and would like to keep it longer if poss. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant photos Sarah - I love the one of her trying to get her head out the window :laugh:


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures Sarah. I am so jealous I am desperate to take Rufus down to Cornwall, we usually go at least twice a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> You can google what beaches that dogs are allowed on in certain areas. We're off to Cornwall this summer and were surprised by the amount of beaches that do allow dogs all year.
> 
> Sarah - how did you find Daisy's coat with all the sea and sand?! Was it just a case of daily washing and conditioning. I'm loathe to cut Biscuit's coat for our holiday and would like to keep it longer if poss. x


That's great! I was worried Dexter wouldn't get a chance to play (and dig!) on the beach


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Brilliant photos Sarah - I love the one of her trying to get her head out the window :laugh:


I like that one aswell. I was actually taking a picture of a beautiful sunrise so I had opened the window to take one from the upstairs. I think Daisy was sniffing the lovely morning sea air! 



Janev1000 said:


> You can google what beaches that dogs are allowed on in certain areas. We're off to Cornwall this summer and were surprised by the amount of beaches that do allow dogs all year.
> 
> Sarah - how did you find Daisy's coat with all the sea and sand?! Was it just a case of daily washing and conditioning. I'm loathe to cut Biscuit's coat for our holiday and would like to keep it longer if poss. x


We were away for a week. I dematted her as much as she would tolerate but I didn't bath her at all. I decided it wasnt worth it. Our cottage was on the beach (almost!) and she was paddling daily! It was worth the bath and big grooming session when we got home though!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Never can be too many photos of my number 2 Poo - gorgeous photos  xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm soooooooo jealous, wish I was there!!!!

Gemma, Seaton is a couple of miles from Looe & allows dogs all year round. It is a grey sand beach but great for walking the dog. 

http://www.cornwallbeachguide.co.uk/secornwall/seaton/seaton.htm


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant photos Sarah, such actioned packed shots very impressive 

Think the one of Daisy staring out to sea with water around her would have un nerved me, I'd be dashing out to rescue her


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

mariag said:


> I'm soooooooo jealous, wish I was there!!!!
> 
> Gemma, Seaton is a couple of miles from Looe & allows dogs all year round. It is a grey sand beach but great for walking the dog.
> 
> http://www.cornwallbeachguide.co.uk/secornwall/seaton/seaton.htm



Thank you,that's so kind!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As born and raised in Plymuff (the two ff's are important!) Whitsand was always considered to be a Plymuff beach. Who cares anyway a good beach not too many dogs and good weather you cannot get better than that. Think Cornwall really starts after Snozzle (St Austell!) that is just my opinion but know if I was ever posted to Roach (during my Police days) I may well have resigned!(With apologies to the citizens of Roach which I am sure has some lovely areas!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

FANTASTIC PHOTOS!!! just lovely!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> As born and raised in Plymuff (the two ff's are important!) Whitsand was always considered to be a Plymuff beach. Who cares anyway a good beach not too many dogs and good weather you cannot get better than that. Think Cornwall really starts after Snozzle (St Austell!) that is just my opinion but know if I was ever posted to Roach (during my Police days) I may well have resigned!(With apologies to the citizens of Roach which I am sure has some lovely areas!)


We stay in Kingsand which was actually in Devon and there is a place in the stone wall as you walk round the corner (literally as the villages are joined) to Cawsand. Rame Head is just beautiful, I love the whole area!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant photos Sarah, such actioned packed shots very impressive
> 
> Think the one of Daisy staring out to sea with water around her would have un nerved me, I'd be dashing out to rescue her


I know what you mean! She chased those ducks out there and wouldn't have stopped even if I had called her! I was relying on the fact that so far she hasn't actually submerged herself in water and swum! Not ideal  but I felt confident that she would stop at the end!


----------

